# My Parakeet



## Snapper925 (Mar 23, 2012)

So my mom showed me something she learner with my parakeets today, when she starts playing Michael Jackson, she gets really talkative and chirppy 
she pauses it and my bird stops, plays it, she continues
Its cute to watch


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2012)

I think parakeets are a totally mis-understood bird. They have way more intelligence than we've previously given them credit for.

But its not nice to post a thread like this, then not include a picture of the stupid bird!


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 23, 2012)

Will get a pic up asap


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 23, 2012)

film it!


----------



## ascott (Mar 24, 2012)

Very funny and yup a pic or vid would just be fun


----------

